# Rancilio Silvia VS Gaggia Classic - help!



## grazdog (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello,

I have been wrestling with a decision for too long and need to get it sorted. I have been trawling the net for advice and stumbled across this excellent forum. I love coffee and it looks like everyone here does too!

I used to have a cheapie Morphy Richards espresso machine. It's time to step up.

My dilemma is whether to go for a Rancilio Silvia with Rocky grinder, or, a Gaggia Classic with an appropriate grinder. If they are a much of a muchness the Gaggia is cheaper but there is something about the Rancilio! I am in a pickle!!

Any advice gratefully received,

thanks,

Graham


----------



## grazdog (Nov 27, 2008)

I've gone and done it.

Have placed an order for the Silvia/Rocky double.

I was enticed by its solid build, possibility of excellent rather than great espresso, and because of the wealth of guides available on the net.

My mission over xmas will be to work on my technique - will let you know how I get on.

Graham


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You won't be disappointed as these are solid, reliable machines.

Make sure you double your coffee order over the xmas period as you are likely to goo through a fair amount of beans playing with this.

Hope you manage some sleep at some stage !!


----------

